
YouTube confirms it’s “accidentally” deleting comments that insult CCP - busymom0
https://twitter.com/verge/status/1265331737032364041
======
chrisjc
> The term “共匪” is an insult that dates back to China’s Nationalist
> government, while “五毛,” (or “wu mao”) is a derogatory slang term

> These phrases seem to have been accidentally added to YouTube’s comment
> filters, which automatically remove spam and offensive text.

So which is it? Are they offensive terms and the content filters are working?
Or are they not offensive terms, and content filters are going too far?

Might this "bug" also explain why viewers are being unsubscribed (as well as
not notified to new content) from channels that are critical of the CCP? For
example the China Uncensored youtube channel is constantly getting demonetized
and subscribers unsubscribed as a result of what can only be attributed to
criticism of the CCP. The channel goes so far as to call its own viewers
(patreon supporters) as their own "50 cent army". Perhaps this is what the
content filters are picking up on.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/NTDChinaUncensored](https://www.youtube.com/user/NTDChinaUncensored)

~~~
spacephysics
We need a site that aggregates these creators separately from the platforms
they publish on. This way if a (shadow) ban hammer comes down, at least the
users can find the creator without relying on the platform that banned them.

------
influx
Was this a result of "AI", or did an insider add this to a blacklist?

~~~
theCodeStig
I suspect it was an insider.

------
busymom0
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/26/21270290/youtube-
deleting...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/26/21270290/youtube-deleting-
comments-censorship-chinese-communist-party-ccp)

~~~
colejohnson66
In addition, what’s with the scare quotes around “accidentally” with the link
to the Twitter post? The post and article title don’t contain them. Sure, it’s
probably intentional, but we don’t need editorialization.

------
hdaackda2
Yeah right... "accidentally"

just like Reddit..

